#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Which are the best payment gateways for international usage?

## Bhavya

Buying and selling products from all over the world become very easy and fast with the use of the internet. One of the important things that must be considered as we set up for online buying and selling is the payment gateway. Can you guys suggest me some best international payment gateways which are accessible for Sri Lankans?

----------


## tripidea

I know some online gateways but there are lots of gateways in online these are my suggestions *"Amazon Payments, WePay, PayPal, Authorize.net, 2Checkout*".

But *PayPal* is easy to access payment gateway, if you know any other gateways suggest me.

----------


## Bhavya

> I know some online gateways but there are lots of gateways in online these are my suggestions *"Amazon Payments, WePay, PayPal, Authorize.net, 2Checkout*".
> 
> But *PayPal* is easy to access payment gateway, if you know any other gateways suggest me.


Thanks for your reply, I also used *PayPal* for my online shopping. Really it's a convenient platform. What about *Google Pay*? Do you ever use this platform?

----------


## tripidea

> Thanks for your reply, I also used *PayPal* for my online shopping. Really it's a convenient platform. What about *Google Pay*? Do you ever use this platform?


I heard about google pay but i didn't use that, google always provide best service for this world maybe google pay also will be a good payment gateway for us, but I don't know sri lanka accept this gateway for online payments.

----------

